
Ask HN: Where do you guys get logo work done? - overcast
I&#x27;ve worked on a zillion projects, never paid anyone to do anything design related. But for a couple recent that seem to be getting traction, I want to get something proper done for logo work. But I&#x27;m not apt to spend a bazillion dollars on a simple logo.<p>Have you found decent success with something like Fiverr for ~$100 or less?
======
jefflombardjr
1\. Friends 2\. Local Agencies

The tough part about paying for a productized service and not hourly services
is they will try to get this done as soon as possible and not do any more work
than initially scoped.

I would ask for 2 or 3 concepts then pick one to focus on. Then pay for
changes as needed.

That all being said. Focus on the product first. You can always revise a
logo/change branding. It's harder to revise a product. Initially, do you need
a fancy logo? Can you do it yourself and use a premade icon and some text?

~~~
overcast
Hi thanks for the response, I do need a branded logo at this point. It's for a
local business, that has picked up enough steam to warrant it. I figure for
$35 on Fiverr, you get unlimited revisions, on two logo concepts, in five days
or so. Worth getting brand recognition for that, and like you said, can change
later.

